# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Ku kanë humbur antarët e vjetër ?!

## Wordless

Shpresoj që të jeni mirë të paktën. U bë kohë që nuk lexohemi. Kur të keni kohë na shkruani.

----------


## OPARI

ka dal JoQ nuk perdori njeri forumin tani

----------


## cunmarashi

Mir se u gjeta pas Shum kohë po munohen prap me hi ën forum por i paç problemet

----------


## cunmarashi

E kam fjalkalimin pak t'komplikuom prej jush e si muni me trrnua

----------


## osmani1231

hmm po ti i antarsu prej 2002 dhe deri tash ..mvjen cudii

----------


## bili99

I kane larguar  valet e jetes...nganjehere une kthehem ketu tek Forumi Shqiptar ,si forum me i madh dhe me gjithperfshires ......te fala anetare te vjeter dhe te ri!
Kudoqofshi,mire qofshi!

----------

Arvima (14-02-2019),pranvera bica (23-03-2018),Xhenet.M.S. (11-07-2018)

----------


## cunmarashi

Natja e mir e mir se u gjeta

----------

pranvera bica (23-03-2018)

----------


## cunmarashi

Kush asht Ramush Haradinaj?kur asht kën  më opozit ka organizua proteste kudra gjeverijet Mustafës e Thaqit,kudra demarkacionit mme Malazes e sot kur asht kryeministër e çon dorën për marrveshje.Shkon ëndërruar koalicion me çetnik ç'i kan dijeg d pjek n'për Kosov e pa direktiva prej Vuçiqit nuk muj me pru ligjet.A kini tije akurr se muj i politikan Mei ba kryeministër me 9% vota, kryeministër ç'i nuk e don populli.A don kush mendon kallzua???????

----------


## pranvera bica

Pershendetje!Une hyj ketu dhe jam e vjeter!

----------

Arvima (14-02-2019),bili99 (29-03-2018),Ksanthi (28-03-2019)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

As une nuk e kuptoj renien e forumit...

----------


## [Elita]

Pershendetje, jemi te zene me jeten me teper se sa me forumin. Uroj te jeni mire te gjithe!

----------

Arvima (14-02-2019),MaDaBeR (17-10-2022),pranvera bica (04-04-2019)

----------


## tetovarja87

Ketu jemi...
Hyme.nganjehet.lexojm.e.ikim


Pershendetje

----------

Arvima (14-02-2019),ExTaSy (02-04-2018),MaDaBeR (17-10-2022),*Neteorm* (15-07-2021),pranvera bica (26-03-2019)

----------


## ExTaSy

Eh tani Facebooku e ka be te veten , me shum jemi andej e rrall her kendej, edhe pse un mendoj qe FOrumi eshte me i mire se Facebooku, here pas here vi kendej kur ndjej nostalgji

----------

tetovarja87 (05-04-2018)

----------


## LaTiNo_LoVeR[x]

Edhe une si anetare i vjeter ju pershendes, sot hyra pas nja 5 vitesh. Ende nuk e kisha harruar passwordin, u gezova shume!
Ju pershendes dhe ju deshiroje nje vite te mbare!

----------


## pranvera bica

Pershendetje!Behuni te gjalle!

----------


## skender76

Tenta, kan frike prej Edit...  :ngerdheshje:

----------

pranvera bica (04-04-2019)

----------


## ooooo

pershendetje forumi

nuk di sa vite kisha pa hy, cudi qe mbaja mend password-in :u shkriva:

----------

Njuton (17-01-2019)

----------


## Arvima

Hellou  :ngerdheshje: 

...........

----------

pranvera bica (04-04-2019)

----------


## pranvera bica

Hello, Arvima!Ka njeri apo jo ketu!

----------


## Neteorm

Kemi ngelur vetem ne fantazmat e forumit  :perqeshje:

----------

pranvera bica (04-04-2019)

----------

